# [Off-Topic] Servicios hospedados (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Quisiera pedirles un gran favor quisiera su opinión profesional sobre los servicios hospedados... 

Cuales son los pros y contras de tener los servicios (webserver, data server, mail server, etc) dentro o fuera de la empresa, esto es las empresas deben tener un equipo de instale, administre, modifique los servicios de red o es mejor comprar servicios adminsitrados donde una empresa ponga todo para que la empresa solo utilice los servicios ?

Cuales a su juicio son las ventajas y desventajas ??

Cuales serian los beneficios ??

Cuales serían los riesgos ??

Yo tengo una idea pero quisiera conocer la impresión de los maestros del foro... 

Muchas Gracias!

----------

